# 96 dodge 1500 problems



## JakobAG (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey yall. I got a 96 dodge 1500 with the 3.9L v6 in it. And while I was getting of the freeway a while back, it lost all oil pressure and died and would not start back up. I was lacking power moments before she quit. Will not start but cranks. She's not seized. And have been trying to trouble shoot with very little experience. I've been told it could be a timing chain issue. Any help or opinions would be great.


----------



## DaveMcKnight (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't offer an easy solution. I had that same engine in a 2001 Dakota with similar symptoms. I pulled the engine and replaced the oil pump. With the oil pump out I found that the oil pump drive shaft had sheared off.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

